# writing a song



## GFS (May 4, 2012)

Hi!

I'm not a photographer, but I'm writing a song about one. well, i guess that's not entirely accurate. i'm writing about a fading friendship with one. anyway, there are a few lines that i really want to make sure make sense before i put this out online and make a fool of myself.

here are the lyrics, the lines that i want to be sure are accurate are in bold:


_when i look back on my time here_
_i wish i had spent it more wise, dear_
_i wish that i could say i had tried_
_but you don't need a macro lens_
_you don't need to zoom in_
_to see a flaw that's 10 miles wide_


_oh, i slipped right out of focus_
_i'm becoming bokeh, my friend_
_well i __f$#@%d__ it up this time_
_and i don't think your angle's wide enough_
_to fit me in your frame again_
_whoa oh oh_

_*she said "i think that you should know*_
_*to dial down your ISO*_
_*cause i am sure you're making too much noise*_
_*it ain't grainy or vintage*_
_*but i swear every single picture*_
_*is just making more and more annoyed"*_

_oh, i slipped right out of focus_
_i'm becoming bokeh, my friend_
_well i __f$#@%d__ it up this time_
_and i don't think your angle's wide enough_
_to fit me in your frame again_

_i* need to find some balance*_
_*cause everything is getting blown out*_
_and if you need me to leave_
_i don't need to be shown out_
_*just increase the aperture*_
_*lower the f-stop number*_
_push the button and watch me as..._

_i slip right out of focus_
_i'm becoming bokeh, my friend_
_well i f$#@%d it up this time_
_and i don't think your angle's wide enough_
_to fit me in your frame again

_ISO, when it's too high, that makes your pictures noisy, right? on film, it would add grain, but with a DSLR it's just pixelated noise, correct?

do you use white balance when certain colors are blown out?

and is "increase aperture and lower the f-stop number" a (very basic) description of the steps to achieve the bokeh effect?

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## proberok (May 7, 2012)

Pretty much on point. My concern is the amount of syllables in each sentence. Depending on the flow, there may be too much going on to cram all those words into one line.


----------



## GFS (May 7, 2012)

thanks!!

i've been writing songs for myself (and bands i've been in) since 1997, so i can make the syllables work for me hahah.

here's the song:

http://fatwreckwiki.com/jgt/out-of-the-picture2.mp3

it has the F word in it, just in case you are at work! 

appreciate the fact checking!!


----------



## Compaq (May 19, 2012)

Dude, I loved this song  Epic lyrics, with meaning. I liked the stripped down presentation. I like your voice. Just, I LIKE it. I want it in one of my spotify playlists!

I just wish there was a small break for some guitar deliciousness. In my opinion, almost all songs are better with a guitar solo 

Update: I downloaded it from that site. Syncing it now


----------

